# carte son sb audigy

## Dom

J'ai une Sound Blaster Audigy Player, et j'ai installé le driver emu10k1. Le son fonctionne très bien. Par contre, j'aimerais écouter mes DVD en 5.1 : est-ce que je dois nécessairement acheter un kit d'enceintes numériques (avec décodeur Dolby Digital intégré) ou un kit analogique peut faire l'affaire ? Je ne crois pas que ma carte sache décoder le son 5.1 au niveau matériel, et il me semble que sous Windows c'est le pilote fourni qui s'occupe de ça.

D'ailleurs, j'ai essayé de relier mes enceintes stéréo aux différentes sorties de la carte en regardant un DVD : le son est identique partout. Maintenant, c'est possible que ce soit un problème de configuration...

Merci de m'éclairer.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Dom

En configurant correctement xine, je devrais avoir du 5.1 avec des enceintes analogiques. En tout cas, j'avais le son destiné aux enceintes arrières sur toutes les sorties...

Le problème semble en fait venir de la configuration du pilote emu10k1. Après l'avoir installé, il faut éditer /etc/emu10k1.conf, puis lancer audigy-script pour que les changements soient pris en compte. Et là, ça foire :

```
# audigy-script

SOUND_MIXER_PRIVATE3: you're probably using an older incompatible driver : Invalid argument
```

SOUND_MIXER_PRIVATE3 semble être défini dans soundcard.h, mais je ne comprend pas d'où peut venir ce problème.

----------

## fb99

je suis désolé je ne peux pas t'aider mais comment à tu installer tes drivers son et ou

----------

## Dom

le driver est dans portage :

emerge emu10k1

----------

## Dom

J'ai aussi essayé ça :

http://basic-rip.co.uk/tenpin/linux_audigy_faq.html

C'est un ebuild qui est sensé corriger les problèmes rencontrés avec l'ebuild de portage, mais pour moi ça ne change rien   :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

ma carte son c'est une c-media 9739. Est-ce que ça marchera quand même.

----------

## Dom

 *Quote:*   

> ma carte son c'est une c-media 9739. Est-ce que ça marchera quand même.

 

Je ne pense pas. Le driver emu10k1 est fait pour les SB Live!, Audigy et Audigy 2.

----------

## fb99

alors est-ce que tu sais ou je pourrais me renseigner pour savoir comment s'appelle le driver de ma carte son ma carte son

----------

## Atreillou

merci pour le tips du /etc/emu10k1.conf    :Wink:    y a tout ce que je cherchais la dedans !!!

----------

## Dom

Atreillou -> je ne connais pas du tout ta carte son, mais recherche "c-media 9739" sur le forum et il y a un gars qui semble avoir réussi à la faire fonctionner :

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, can anyone help me pleast on how to get my sound working? 
> 
> Should I use alsa or anything else? 
> 
> thx 
> ...

 

Il n'en dit pas plus, mais tu pourrais peut-être poster dans Hardware & Laptops...

Sinon, j'ai récupéré le code le plus récent de mon driver avec cvs, mais j'ai toujours le même problème. J'ai une petite idée : j'ai 2 cartes son sur mon ordi, une intégrée à la carte mère ( /dev/dsp) et l'audigy (/dev/dsp2). Le script d'installation de la carte semble configuré pour /dev/dsp par défaut :

```
# To use something other than /dev/dsp

# example "-D /dev/dsp1"

DSPDEV=""

# To use something other than /dev/dsp

# example "-M /dev/mixer1"

MIXERDEV=""

```

Le problème, c'est que lorsque je rajoute /dev/dsp2 après DSPDEV, j'obtiens (en utilisateur comme en root) :

```
# audigy-script

/usr/bin/audigy-script: /dev/dsp2: Permission non accordée
```

D'ailleurs ce qui est bizarre c'est que même si je donne /dev/dsp comme valeur à DSPDEV (c'est sensé être le défaut), j'obtiens le même message d'erreur...

----------

## Dom

J'ai oublié de dire que "-D /dev/dspX" ne fonctionne pas du tout, la commande est inconnue. Je comprend pas vraiment l'exemple qu'ils donnent dans le script (example "-D /dev/dsp1").

----------

## Atreillou

pour info   ma carte est une sblive 5.1   (cmedia  c pas pour moi  :Wink:  )

ls -la /dev/dsp* te donne quoi ?

chmod 666 /dev/dsp2 ne te resoud pas le pb ?

----------

## Dom

Désolé pour la c-media je suis allé un peu vite...   :Very Happy: 

Je m'adressais bien sûr à fb99.

Le chmod 666 n'a malheureusement pas résolu mon problème :

```
# chmod 666 /dev/dsp*

# ls -la /dev/dsp*

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            9 2003-04-16 13:39 dsp -> sound/dsp

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 2003-04-16 13:39 dsp1 -> sound/dsp1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 2003-04-16 13:40 dsp2 -> sound/dsp2

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 2003-04-16 13:40 dsp3 -> sound/dsp3

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 2003-04-16 13:39 dspW -> sound/dspW

```

J'obtiens toujours permission non accordée... Il n'y a pas un moyen de désactiver la carte son intégrée à la carte mère pour que l'Audigy soit reconnue en tant que /dev/dsp ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Dom wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas un moyen de désactiver la carte son intégrée à la carte mère pour que l'Audigy soit reconnue en tant que /dev/dsp ?

 

Tu dois pouvoir le faire au niveau du bios.

----------

## Dom

Merci pour votre aide !

J'ai désactivé la carte intégrée, et ça fonctionne (du moins, la commande audigy-script à l'air de fonctionner). Il me reste encore un problème à régler : sur toutes les sorties de la carte, j'ai le son destiné aux enceintes arrières. Ce qui m'inquiète un peu, c'est que je n'ai lu nulle part que l'on pouvait utiliser les sorties analogiques en 5.1.

----------

## arlequin

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> chmod 666 /dev/dsp2 ne te resoud pas le pb ?

 

Pour la petite histoire, les droits sur /dev/dsp* (ainsi que bien d'autres périphériques) sont remis à jour à chaque démarrage du pilote du périphérique. Pour changer définitivement les droits sur /dev/dsp, il faut faire un petit tour dans le fichier '/etc/devfsd.conf'...

Voilà, c'était juste pour info   :Wink: 

----------

## Dom

Ca marche !!!   :Very Happy: 

Une fois de plus j'avais lu la doc un peu trop rapidement... Reste plus qu'à acheter des enceintes. Encore merci pour votre aide.

@+

----------

## bouriquo

Salut a tous,

J'ai un petit soucis, j'ai une carte mere A7V8X d'asus et donc je possede une carte son intégré Cependant je l'ai désactive au niveau du bios pour pouvoir utiliser ma Sound Blaster Live 5.1 avec linux gentoo. J'ai un noyau 2.4.25 avec le sound support activer en dur ( pas en module ) et meme chose pour emu10k1 du noyau c'est aussi en dure.

Apres avoir instaler alsa-driver alsa-util et avoir configure mon module. conf le son ne marche pas.

Ma carte son est bien detecte :

dmesg donne 

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 20:44:08 May 28 2004

PCI: Enabling device 00:0b.0 (0004 -> 0005)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:0b.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 10 model 0x8066 found, IO at 0xb400-0xb41f, IRQ 5

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7658 (Unknown)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

mais parcontre apres alsa me dis :

* Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Loading: snd-emu10k1

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.o: insmod snd-emu10k1 failed

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

cat: /proc/asound/cards: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type           [ ok ]

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp ??

----------

## Pachacamac

Dom sur la doc fr ils expliquent comment arriver a mettre un 5.1

J'ai suivi la manip pour avoir du 4.1 et çà marche.

----------

## bouriquo

Merci pour l'info, mais mon soucis c'est que j'ai suivi l'aide de la mise en place avec la doc de gentoo sur l'installation de ALSA et je l'ai suivi scrupuleusement ( enfin normalement  :Smile:  ) Et j'obtiens tjs ce message. La question que je me posais est que si tu as remarque il me marque AC97 hors elle est normalement desactive dans mon bios n'entretrait tel pas en conflit avec ma Sb live???

Merci pr ton aide

----------

## Pachacamac

On dirai que cela viens d'un problème de drivers. EMU10k1 veux etre chargé en module d'après ton message d'erreur.

As tu essayé de le compiler en module ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

En ce qui concerne ta carte intégré si elle est désactivée dans le BIOS je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse entrer en conflit avec ta 2ème carte.

EDIT : Le problème de bouriquo a un post dédié ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179495

----------

## CourJuS

 *Dom wrote:*   

> Ca marche !!!  
> 
> Une fois de plus j'avais lu la doc un peu trop rapidement... Reste plus qu'à acheter des enceintes. Encore merci pour votre aide.
> 
> @+

 

la documentation de ou ?

----------

